# Kawasaki Bayou 300 4x4 rebuild project



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

:rockn:
Ok guys and gals, 
I'm about to start on my sons bike now that mine is just about complete. I have no idea what mods are available for this 96 bayou 4x4. Can we bang our heads together and come up with something??
I don't want it so beefed up that he can't ride it, he's 13. But I'm thinking a lift, maybe some carb re-jetting, snork it out, it already has a 2" lift.....maybe more to get bigger tires than the 26's that he has under there now.......that's about all I can come up with. 
My resources are limitless with a CNC mill and a welding shop at my hand, I have friends that own both. So, let's get creative here. I am game for just about anything......
I look forward to working with both of my buddies and everyone on here, completing my bike, and "tinkering" with this bayou as it comes apart and back together. I will post as many pics as possible and keep everyone updated as progress. I know I didn't do to well of a job on "my bike".....
Btw, my bike will be home, out of the shop come Wednesday and finally back together by Friday. 

:nutkick: :aargh4:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

ive worked on that exact model bike here in my shop. my wife's uncles ray has one in pristine condition.

The snorkel job would be a piece of cake. i'd stay with the two inch lift.
Best you could do I think it open up the air via snorkeling and jet the heck out of it to make use of all that new air.

might wanna stay with 26's.. remember itt's still just a 300 .. thought it has that L-H selector. Low is pretty darn low! 

Man i love these bikes.. they are the equivalent to the honda trx300fw. bullet proof bikes. Nice size little bike for a kid that age.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Is there a thread with a snork kit for that bayou on here? My son and I are really looking forward to doing this very soon. I ordered the jet kit for the carb saturday. If any, what kinda exhaust would you recommend?


----------



## 86buickgn (Jan 26, 2010)

Man, I would like to see some pix of this project as I just started one just like it. Plan on getting it back running today and snorkeling it. It has new gears in the tranny and a new timing chain. I just have to get the timing right. It has brand new ITP blackwaters and a new seat cover. It will be my "hole test" bike and my yard bike as both of my Arctic Cat 650 V-Twins (Kawi powered) are too modded to use on a daily basis!


----------

